# R.I.P my baby girl peaches & unknown amout of jojo's litter



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i bought peaches because i picked her up and she kissed my cheek. she was my first baby and my sweetest. i cant belives shes gone. she passed in my hands after kissing me farwell on my nose. this is also in memory of jojo's babies who were all lost over the weekend its so sad we didnt even get to meet them... however many there were

idk what else to say right now except that i know how other people who lose their best rat friend in life feel. :'(


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: R.I.P my baby girl peaches*

Im sorry for your loss, I just lost one of my girls a few days ago and will be having another put to sleep in the next day or two, so I know how you feel...

she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: R.I.P my baby girl peaches*

thank you. she was beautiful in every way and i will miss her tons. i am sorry for your loss and soon losses but at least they will be waiting for us when its our time. i like to hope peaches will be waiting for me


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: R.I.P my baby girl peaches*

Im sure she will be waiting..one day we will all be together again with our little furry kids. Just take comfort in knowing shes not in any pain. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: R.I.P my baby girl peaches*



littlematchstick said:


> Im sure she will be waiting..one day we will all be together again with our little furry kids. Just take comfort in knowing shes not in any pain. Big hugs to you.


as well as you.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

sigh i cant think of any place good enough to bury my baby.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your girl :'( She was so beautiful! Was it old age? sickness? Poor baby. 

I would plant a flower or tree on her grave site, it would be nice to watch it grow.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i guess she got ill right after i left. she was in perfect health thurday before my visit. when she died she had labored breathing. i could have saved her if i had known somthing was wrong. i guess she didnt want me to know. she was only like 9 months old


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They can go down hill so quickly  R.I.P little Peaches.

She'll be at the bridge taking care of Jojo's little ones.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i hope so. peaches was my young old woman. she was a young girl but when coco my little 7 week old female came to me peaches was mamma rat from the beginning. she protected coco from the other bullies in the cage. i hope she takes care of jojo's babies. i have no doubt shell be as amazing. she had such a personality. i can say peaches had more personality in her little body than i have in myself.


----------

